
Adobe Takes Aim at Data Scientists - newman611
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/29/adobes-latest-customer-experience-platform-updates-take-aim-at-data-scientists/
======
newman611
Data scientists can take advantage of Adobe's new Data Science Workspace that
fuels deeper data discovery: by using Adobe Sensei pre-built models, bringing
their existing models or creating custom models from scratch in Experience
Platform.

